
Ask HN: Any highly recommended reading for Google Analytics? - mrburton
I&#x27;m looking to find a very good book, blog post, article, etc on how to get the most out of Google Analytics. Something that walks you through the step by step setup to maximize that particular feature of Google Analytics. e.g, Monetary Value to Goals, Channels and funnels, or anything else that would help identify important aspects about user behavior.
======
slap_shot
[https://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-2-0-Accountability-
Cent...](https://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-2-0-Accountability-
Centricity/dp/0470529393)

